# NVidia - Kernel - X.org Troubleshooting - Please Help.

## riverty

Getting Started:

I have a machine that's about 1 year old. On this machine, I have had a dual-boot setup with Windows XP Professional and some flavor of Linux ever since it came home. I take good care of the hardware and this machine is solid.

I've been running Linux for about 7-8 years now (yea, I started with Slackware) and am fairly seasoned in the ways of the Linux world.

Now, for the past, say 6 months, I've been running Fedora Core 2. Built on the 2.6 kernel with X.org and NVidia driver version 1.0-6111 all working great. But it's Fedora. All bloated, chunk full of crap I'll never use.

Enter Gentoo:

I went for it. Yea man! Bootstrapped the system and all. Took days to get where I am now but seemingly worth it?

Ok. I'm running 2.6.8 with the .config based off of "genkernel," X.org version 6.7.0 and KDE Desktop. No errors to report on system compilation. Everything smooth except running the NVidia driver.

Now this is killing me. I've compiled a LOT of kernels and installed a lot of drivers and editied a lot of configs. If I Run NVidia Drivers, This Machine Will Fail Within An Hour! If I don't run NVidia drivers, this machine will run until I shut it off.

Now, I'm not one to write a post if my answer can be found somewhere. I've spent a lot of time here in Gentoo Forums, NVidia Forums, and the Internet in general. No solid answer. No decent fix. Other people have written posts about this but nothing solid came out.

What Happens:

The system seems to continue to run but KDE / X is froze solid. Mouse still moves around the screen though. Can't click on anything, nothing responds, but .mp3's in XMMS keep playing! Harddrive keeps kerchunkin' away at whatever it's doing. Can't Alt/Tab, Ctrl/Alt/Backspace, or Alt/F1-6. There's really nothing I can do but kill the power! Unacceptable!

I could use some help with this one. Use my machine to troubleshoot anything right now. I'm sure others could use an answer to this as well. BTW, I have emerged 3 different versions of the NVidia driver and 2 kernel versions to no avail. Everything compiles, installs, and seems to want to run OK.

Here are these. If anyone wants anything else, just ask! And, thank you for reading.

Linux Kernel 2.6.8 - current .config:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=y

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=800

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=600

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="800x600@75"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="n"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

My current xorg.conf. BTW - I realize that it's currently set for the 'nv' driver and that DRI is turned on!

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

    Option "Resolution" "300"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol" "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate" "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-95

#    HorizSync 30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync 31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync 15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Standard VGA"

    VendorName "Unknown"

    BoardName "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam 256

#    Clocks 25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVidia GeForce 5200"

    Driver      "nv"

    #Option "NvAGP" "0"

    #Option "RenderAccel" "1"

    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVidia GeForce 5200"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## Archangel1

You're meant to comment out the Load "dri" line in xorg.conf with nVidia drivers.

I've had a similar issue with a couple of random lockups, which I've blamed on dodgy kernels. What kernel sources are you using?

----------

## c0bblers

Hi,

How are you loading the nvidia kernel module?  If you're using fastwrites or sba try turning them off.  Also, you might want to fiddle with AGP, like trying it with no agp, with kernel agp and then with the nvAGP (check the docs that come with nvidia-glx to find out how).  I'm assuming that said card is stable in other situations...but it could be hardware.  BTW If you install acpid (if your system has acpi support) you should be able to shut your system down safely by using the power button...failing that running an ssh server is always handy for remote logging in and shutting down, your data will thank you  :Smile: 

Cheers,

James

----------

## riverty

Archangel1,

First, thanks for the reply! Second, I am fully aware that the NVidia driver suggests commenting out "Load DRI" when using their driver and when testing, I DO have this commented out.

c0bblers,

I am NOT using fastwrites or sba. I wouldn't engage these options without having a stable driver in the first place. As for AGP. The card I'm running is PCI. It's a 128MB NVidia GeForce FX 5200. I have tried "noagp" to no avail.

----------

## tkoster

I've got little to offer in advice at this stage (the drivers have always worked great for me, except in suspending) but a couple more questions:

1) Which version of the driver are you using?

2) After things have hung up, do the logs give you any hints?

3) Have you recompiled the kernel, xorg or anything else major since you created the driver. One thing I have found with the nvidia driver is that it likes to be recompiled everytime you mess with the kernel.

----------

## riverty

tkoster,

Driver versions I have tried:

43?? - I forgot!

5335

6111

I have checked the logs and found nothing.

I am aware that one has to recompile the NVidia driver after a new kernel installation. I have not tried replacing/recompiling KDE or X as I see no reason to. Maybe I'm missing something there. Both X and KDE seem to run fine on the 'nv' driver.

Again, I appreciate your responses. Keep it up!   :Wink: 

----------

## tkoster

Hmmm. I guess it couldn't be anything simple, could it? The only time I've run into trouble with nvidia was when I recompiled my kernel to add a module and forgot to recompile nvidia as well. Otherwise it has been rock solid. 

The only other thing I can think of (and you've probably tried this too) is to search the forums on nvidia's site.

----------

## lucid

Just wanted to say that i've got the same problem with the same grapics card, except that i've got 256mb ddr memory.

It works fine with the 'nv' driver, but when i switch to 'nvidia' it hangs after a short time, although i can ssh in and shut it down.

I use:

```

x11-base/xorg-x11 6.8.0-r1

media-video/nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111-r1

sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r3

```

--

lucid

----------

## riverty

lucid,

Well, you and I and a host of others seem to have this problem. It's funny that I have found many individual posts all saying about the same thing. Would be nice to get all these posts into one thread. I think everyone would see that there are MANY people having Gentoo / NVidia / X.org lockups.

Anyway, no - this is not an easy fix, that's why I'm here ranting about it! My same hardware will game for hours without even a hiccup in Windows XP. Gaming! Yea, running the system hard for hours at a time without problems. I test this daily. It's not hardware. It's a setting in my BIOS, it's a setting in my kernel, or maybe even it's compiling my whole system with:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

I dunno. I read a few posts about people with patches applied to the NVidia driver that claim it fixed their problems and it's now stable. If you keep reading these threads you'll find that the patch only works for a few people, while some still have their problems. Not a good enough (or definitive) fix for me.

I wonder if I re-installed the NVidia driver, then tried to run some programs from JUST X-windows, NOT KDE, if it would lockup. I'm thinking it would answer if it's KDE locking the system or not. Wadda you think? We've got to narrow this down a bit. Has anyone else tried running the NVidia driver in just plain X?

----------

## lucid

What patch are you speaking of?

----------

## Ryle

I am going to post my 2 cents because I have been having a very similar problem. 

In my case it seems to have to do with the AGP.  At first I was running with agpgart, any games/apps using glx (or any of the 3d type functions) seemed to either hang completely like you described (xscreensaver did this, had to power down each time) OR it would hang but I could ctrl-alt-f1 to the console then ctrl-alt-f7 back to the program and it would be ok again until it happened again.  

Now, I took agpgart out of the kernel which disabled AGP altogether.  This totally fixed the problem for me... BUT, without AGP the games that ran fine when I had AGP going were now really slow (playable, but choppy).  I next tried NvAGP and I run into the same problems I had with agpgart.

If I could only come up with a solution to this problem Gentoo would run flawless.

----------

## riverty

Ryle,

Interesting. I have read this in other posts as well. Some have good luck, some don't. I have AGP compiled into my kernel (as modules) for future use (my mobo has a 4X-8X AGP slot) as I plan to replace my 5200FX sometime in the future and go with AGP.

I will recompile my kernel without AGP support and try. I'll report back what happens...

----------

## riverty

Recompiled my kernel without AGP support at all. X and/or KDE locked up in less than 5 minutes!

I found out that there is a new BIOS upgrade for my mobo. I downloaded, flashed, and reset my BIOS. I am writing this on that reboot now and so far, so good! Been putting the machine through hell too. Got XMMS playing .mp3's, checked out some OpenGL screen savers, copiled a few proggies too. Been up about 35 minutes now!

Keeping my fingers crossed...

----------

## tkoster

Just out of curiosity, what brand of computer/mobo are those of you with the problem using?

----------

## riverty

tkoster,

I'm using a Soyo SY-K7VME Mobo

AMD Athlon 2400 XP

512 MB PC2700

GeForce FX 5200 PCI 128MB

Sound Blaster Live 5:1 PCI

Onboard VIA Ethernet

40GB Seagate UDMA-100

60GB Western Digital UDMA-100

48X Sony CD-RW

Well, I updated the BIOS and ran X. Wrote the last post and locked up about 1 hour into my session. I'm back to the 'nv' driver for now. What's next??

----------

## Ryle

Wow, I'm using a soyo sy-kt600 Dragon plus 1.0 myself.  One thing I've disliked so far I cannot get it to work with 8x agp.  I've read a lot about others not being able to do so either.  I've updated my BIOS, messed with all the BIOS settings, tried both agpgart and nvagp, enabled/disabled fast writes and sba, and even turned off eth0 and all my usb to ensure nvidia driver was on its on IRQ.

The only thing that seems to have prevented lockups for me was turning off agp.

----------

## tkoster

The reason I ask was that I was looking over the nvidia forums and found you were not alone in dealing with this problem. They had no real solutions, but seemed to attribute this particular combinations of motherboards and nvidia cards. Asus motherboards seemed the most common, though it was not exclusive to them (I take that one back the mobos involved are all over the place). GeForce 2 and 4 cards as well but again not exclusive. It seems to be distro independent. 

Reliable solutions are unavailable. Some of the solutions that worked for some people but not all include:

1) Putting in a different nvidia card

2) Blocking all frame buffer stuff from kernel as well as xorg.conf (is dbe a framebuffer or some other type of buffer)

3) doing something different with agp - sometimes in the xorg.conf and sometimes in the kernel

4) going back to a 2.4 kernel

5) one guy tied it to using a vga console with color as he booted instead of a plain text console

So you may try any of those ideas, but if they work for you, you'll be one of the fortunate ones.

----------

## tkoster

riverty,

If it was all working in fedora, you didn't happen to save your kernel settings or xorg.conf file from there did you. It would be interesting to do a compare.

----------

## ribx

are you sure that you are always running the correct nvidia-glx version?

did you try to disable ALL modules in your xorg.conf?

did you read the newest README.nvidia? i doesnt so far...

hope i could help a bit

----------

## electrofreak

Perhaps it isn't X, but KDE for some reason. Try 'emerge fluxbox' and use fluxbox for a while. Its light weight and fast as hell. But I guess I don't know about Ctrl+Alt+Bksp and such not working... But Since the music is still playing, your system is still responsive. You could probably actually save it if you ssh'd into it or something.

----------

## riverty

Ryle said:

"The only thing that seems to have prevented lockups for me was turning off agp."

I have read others turning off AGP and getting mixed results. My card, being PCI, shouldn't have this problem but I have tried turning off AGP in BIOS, Kernel, and X to no avail.

tkoster:

Yes, everything was working in Fedora. No, I didn't save any configs from that installation. Hell, I've had Fedora Core 2, Mandrake, a few other Linux Distros and Windows XP Pro and Home on this very box without problems at all. With this machines track record, I guess I wasn't expecting to have video problems. Would be nice to have those configs though!   :Wink: 

No tkoster, I think I'm gonna go back to a 2.4 kernel and try from there. With this there are many options. Do you think it would be from using CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"? I think the 'normal' optimizations setting is -02. Maybe I'm pushing it a bit?

If the -03 optimizations flag could be the culprit, then I should format and build a whole new system based on the 2.4 kernel. If the -03 is OK, then it would save me from bootstrapping the system.

What do you all think?

----------

## riverty

No replies on this one? OK. Well, I decided to format and reinstall basing this installation on the 2.4 kernel. To save time, I took the Athlon-XP, stage 2 tarball and built the system from there. BTW - I DID backup my configs this time! At this time I have a clean boot into 2.4 with all needed modules loaded and ready. X and KDE come next. Will report more in a few days.

RtX...

----------

## moocha

It's NOT AGP, it's NOT a specific NVidia card, it's NOT ACPI, it's NOT the APIC controller, it's NOT a specific BIOS, it's NOT a specific motherboard, it's NOT AGP voltage, it's NOT a specific X.Org or XFree86 version, it's NOT a specific NVidia or ATi driver version, it's NOT even necessary to use the proprietary drivers (I get the lockeups even when using the nv driver), it's NOT the web browser (I get lockups in Opera and Firefox and *Dillo* out of all  :Very Happy: ), it's NOT the window manager (I get them in Fluxbox and KDE).

The only thing that these lock-ups seem to have in common is using a web browser (which employ a lot of widgets), using a 2.6 kernel, getting the "mouse moves, keys are locked up, I can ssh in" symptoms, and... using Gentoo.

By now I'm almost convinced it's a Gentoo specific patch to the compiler(s). There's no other probable scenario spanning so much different hardware.

For reference, here's the setup I get the infamous lockups with:

Dual P3 (Katmai 450) SMP system

Soyo D6IBA motherboard (Intel 440BX chipset)

384 MB SDRAM

Riva TNT (yes, TNT one, first NV core card, and it still locks up  :Very Happy: )

AGP turned *off* in BIOS, xorg.conf, and everywhere I could get my hands into (even no agpgart support in kernel)

Anything related to APM (duh, SMP disables APM), ACPI, and IO-APIC is turned *off*, additionally I'm booting with noacpi noapic on the kernel command line

Any kernel from 2.6.1/SMP from the 2004.0 LiveCD to 2.6.9-rc3 (I tested at the very least 35 different kernels)

Gentoo (fresh install, bootstrapped w/gcc 3.4.2-r2)

X.Org 6.8.1-r1

----------

## tkoster

No, its not gentoo either. If you look at the nvidia forums, they have a large number of the same complaints and the distros are all over the place. Fedora, Mandrake, SUSE, Slackware, Debian, etc. 

The frustrating thing about this bug is that there are all sorts of things that it isn't but it can't get nailed down to what it is.

----------

## moocha

Hum... In this case it *is* Gentoo however, because this exact hardware worked just fine 1 month ago (with the proprietary drivers even, hardware OpeGL acceleration and all). Now it doesn't. Must be the compiler, the bootstrap procedure I used was my standard one and I've installed over 40 Gentoo systems.

----------

## riverty

Well, OK. So I'm back working on my "new" Gentoo Linux 2.4.26r9 box and guess what. Yep. Using the NVidia driver will lock the machine in the exact same way as in Kernel 2.6. I'm testing the 5335 driver BTW.

This really sucks! Just like moocha states, it's NOT all of these things yet the bug exists. Same here about the distro. Everything fine and rock stable in Fedora Core 2 and 2.6 kernel and 6111 NVidia driver. These distros are using the same software (basically) and I think it's something in the Gentoo compilers, optimizations, or possibly something in my USE Flags?

Something to note here. My first test of the system was to run a 3D screensaver all night long. Screensaver loaded fine and looked great. Good fps too! Went to bed. Next morning, 3D screensaver still running! I thought great, then grabbed the mouse. My KDE desktop came back up, then system locked. The interesting thing here is that twice now, when the system locks, BOTH my 'num lock' and/or my 'caps lock' and/or my 'scroll lock' keyboard lights will blink in unison about 2 times/sec. I've never seen this before. What the hell does this mean?

----------

## Ryle

I had a similar problem with a machine at work.  When it would wake up it would lock with the same flashing lights.  I think the problem may have had to do with acpi support, and when it was disabled when running the kernel the problem cleared up.  I'll have to check on that though on Monday.

----------

## sams2100

Well to start with, after reading this thread I have seen one thing in common... you all seem to have a soyo motherboard.  Could it just be these mobo's?

And here is my 2 cents... it may sound stupid, but I've had issues before with cheap motherboards and with X where after 30 minutes of use, the system locked with the keyboard lights flashing, and I was using a 5200 nvidia, but try unplugging the mouse before you startx.  See if all runs well without a mouse. (you may need to comment out any mouse config options in your xorg.conf/xf86config file to keep X from bitching.)  This solved my problem on the cheap mobo I was using and I just swapped out the mouse for a usb one and everything worked great from then on.

If all that fails, try building your kernel manually and disable any of the apm, acpi or any other sort of power management.

One last thing that comes to mind is in the kernel config, look under the processor section for the "Local APIC support for uniprocessors" and disable it if its enabled.  That option basically avoids using the old 16 IRQ format and goes with the new format where you can have devices on an irq greater than 16.  I have had problems in the past with my old geforce2 with that option on... it seemed to only like the old IRQ format instead of the new.

Good luck!

----------

## moocha

sams2100: No, it's not the motherboards, we don't use the same brand, and many people using Asus or Tyan motherboards also get the lockups. And yes, we have tried all possible combinations of ACPI, APM and IO-APIC combinations, on uniprocessor and SMP systems, still nothing. Very frustrating.

----------

## blixel

 *riverty wrote:*   

> Getting Started:
> 
> Ok. I'm running 2.6.8 with the .config based off of "genkernel," X.org version 6.7.0 and KDE Desktop. No errors to report on system compilation. Everything smooth except running the NVidia driver.
> 
> Now this is killing me. I've compiled a LOT of kernels and installed a lot of drivers and editied a lot of configs. If I Run NVidia Drivers, This Machine Will Fail Within An Hour! If I don't run NVidia drivers, this machine will run until I shut it off.

 

riverty?  Does the name Ruppman mean anything to you?  Peoria?

Anyway ...

I've been having the same problem you are describing.  I was actually convinced it was my motherboard chipset becuase I had read so many posts about people having problems with the motherboard I had.  (ASUS A7N8X Deluxe 2.0)

So, I bought a new motherboard with a different chipset.  (ASUS A7V880)  Didn't help. :)  I should have read the forums more carefully first.

I have a PCI GeForceFX 5200 w/ 128MB of RAM and an AGP GeForceFX 5700 Ultra w/ 128MB of RAM and I have the same problem with both cards.  My machine will either completely hard lock - where I will have to hit the reset button ... or X will just hang up - in which case I'm able to ssh back in and shut it down properly.

I've tried compiling my kernel every which way I can think of but nothing seems to fix the problem.  I've tried every nvidia driver.  I've tried minimizing the hardware in my system the barest requirements.  Removed all extra expansion cards, removed the DVD ROM and CDRW drives.  I ran memtest86 over night to ensure my memory was OK.  I've been closely monitoring my CPU temp for weeks now to make sure it's not a heat issue.

I'm at a loss.  The only way I can keep my system stable is to run my piece of junk PCI ATI Radeon 7000 video card.

I actually started a blog about this issue on my website ... http://www.davidcourtney.org/Linux.php

----------

## riverty

First off, YES, Peoria DOES ring a bell. How have you been Mr. Courtney? Have you had anyone complain to you that their "Start" button is changing colors on them lately?  :Wink: 

Second, blixel is right. This is NOT a Soyo mobo problem and although my Soyo mobo might be on the cheap, it's stable as hell in Windows XP.

I was thinking about getting a vanilla source kernel and compiling from there without all the Gentoo patches but, as blixel pointed out already, this has been tried.

BTW - Last night my machine crached twice within about 5 minutes using the NVidia driver. I switched to using the "nv" driver and switched opengl to use the xorg-x11 libs. and ran the machine all night long without a problem.

What next??

----------

## moocha

Nod, for me it's rock solid under Windows (with pretty much any driver), and the exact same hardware used to be just as rock solid under my previous Gentoo installation (I had to wipe it for other reasons and reinstall). Removing everything (even the network card) doesn't help. We're back at square one with it  :Sad: 

----------

## blixel

 *riverty wrote:*   

> First off, YES, Peoria DOES ring a bell. How have you been Mr. Courtney? Have you had anyone complain to you that their "Start" button is changing colors on them lately? 

 

WOW!  TY!  (TUNES!)  Holy Cow man!  I can't believe it's you.  That's so weird.  How many years has it been?  And we meet on the Gentoo forums?  How weird is that?!?!

E-Mail me ... use blixel at yahoo dot com ... from there I will give you my normal e-mail address.

----------

## blixel

Since this issue seems fairly common among more than a few Gentoo+NVidia users, does anyone have any idea how we would go about bringing the issue to the attention of the Gentoo Developers?

----------

## blixel

Has anyone tried using the drivers from nvidia.com instead of using the drivers out of portage?  I'm trying them now to see if the crashes go away.  Here's what I did.

Go to http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-6111.html and downloaded the drivers.

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop

rmmod nvidia

emerge unmerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

cd /path/to/driver/download

sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run

/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

I was thinking that maybe the Gentoo ebuild for the NVidia drivers was doing something strange?

----------

## blixel

 *blixel wrote:*   

> Has anyone tried using the drivers from nvidia.com instead of using the drivers out of portage?  I'm trying them now to see if the crashes go away.

 

Well I've been running on the nvida.com drivers since I posted that message and so far I've had no problems.  It's still too early to break out the champagne, but I'm hoping someone else can try this out and see how well it works for them.

----------

## moocha

I tried them and it doesn't help *sigh*

And the stock nv driver that comes with X.Org also exhibits the same issue, so I'm sure it's not caused by the drivers as such.

----------

## blixel

 *moocha wrote:*   

> I tried them and it doesn't help *sigh*
> 
> And the stock nv driver that comes with X.Org also exhibits the same issue, so I'm sure it's not caused by the drivers as such.

 

Bummer ... I'm curious what others are doing in the mean time?  I have an extra PCI ATI Radeon card that I was using for a while because it was so bad.  Are other people just living with it?  When did the problem start?  Obviously it hasn't always been this way.

And how do we get the attention of the developers?

----------

## moocha

 *blixel wrote:*   

> Bummer ... I'm curious what others are doing in the mean time?  I have an extra PCI ATI Radeon card that I was using for a while because it was so bad.  Are other people just living with it?

 

Using different brand video cards, probably.

 *blixel wrote:*   

> When did the problem start?  Obviously it hasn't always been this way.

 

For me it started a few days ago when I decided to do a complete wipe and reinstall of Gentoo.

 *blixel wrote:*   

> And how do we get the attention of the developers?

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blixel

Just wanted to follow up on this again ... still running the drivers from nvidia.com without a hang up ... could be coincidental I suppose ... 

Anyone else try them yet other than moocha?

----------

## riverty

I just wanted you all to know that over these past days I have formatted and installed Slackware Linux 10.0. I tested the NVidia driver (6111) and it failed as well. Same problem, system hard-locks but mouse keeps moving. I have formatted and bootstrapped Gentoo back again. Everything works great except for running NVidia drivers in X.

One thing to note. After installing (emerging) the NVidia driver, glx, and settings, I logged 18 + hours of uptime WITH the NVidia driver running on this build. I tested glxgears, compiled 2 packages at the same time, and ran a 3D screensaver through the night without a glitch. Then I tested one of the programs I compiled and the system locked hard again with mouse moving.

Next question. The 2 programs I compiled were Gimp and Openoffice. I noticed that one of Openoffice's "requires" was a package called pyopengl. Could it be that pyopengl "broke" my 18 + hour run with the NVidia driver? It's possible that people running Openoffice also have the "Nvidia Bug" and never connected the dots. What do you all think?

----------

## blixel

 *riverty wrote:*   

> I just wanted you all to know that over these past days I have formatted and installed Slackware Linux 10.0. I tested the NVidia driver (6111) and it failed as well. Same problem, system hard-locks but mouse keeps moving.

 

Just to throw my 2 cents in.  I installed Ubuntu on a separate partition and experienced X freeze ups as well.  Though for me it doesn't hard-lock the system.  I'm still able to ssh and reboot it gracefully.

It's also worth pointing out that Ubuntu doesn't use xorg-x11 (yet), it's still on XFree86.  So what does that leave use with?  Drivers?  But it happens on both "nv" and "nvidia".  Hardware?  Maybe we should take a round up of the exact video cards everyone has.

I've experienced the problem with both my AGP NVidia GeForce FX 5700 Ultra and PCI GeForce FX 5200.

----------

## riverty

GeForce 5200 FX (PCI) here.

----------

## KeithReuters

Jumping aboard this thread.

Nvidia FX5200 here.

Used to run perfect under a previous Gentoo installation a few months back.  Now crashes every 10 minutes, mostly when on the Internet.

I have a suggestion though.  Enable the Magic Keys in your Kernel (I think it's under kernel tweaking or something).  When you experience a crash you can then still unmount your drives and reboot the system rather gracefully.

- Pascal.

----------

## Metraxis

Same issue, but I've managed to narrow it down to: lockup/panic occurs when a 3d app (eternal-lands, GL screensaver) closes while running fullscreen.

Hardware:

ASUS A7V133 w/ Athlon 1.33 GHz CPU

256MB PC133 SDRAM

Chaintech GeForce FX 5200

Software:

2.4.26-gentoo-r3 kernel (genkernel)

6111 version NVidia driver

X.org

FLAGS = march=athlon -O2 -pipe

----------

## KeithReuters

Really.  I log in and it will crash no matter what I am doing.  I opened a terminal yesterday and it crashed.  It's very frustrating as it always crashes within 10 minutes.

- P

----------

## KeithReuters

Well, looks like unemerging the drivers and installing the ones from nvidia's website fixed the problem for me!

Have you tried downclocking your memory/core just a little bit?  Is there any software available for us to do so?

- P

----------

## blixel

 *KeithReuters wrote:*   

> Well, looks like unemerging the drivers and installing the ones from nvidia's website fixed the problem for me!

 

I tried that too ... but I still experienced lockups.  http://www.davidcourtney.org/Linux.php?blogid=2&archive=2004-10-11

If you have several days of stability, then I would be confident.  But your earlier post was only a few hours ago.

----------

## riverty

Good eye Blixel! - LOL!

Look ppl, (a little MS bashing coming) try to remember that this is Linux, not MS. It's not FIXED unless your box runs for DAYS without crashing, in X, under load, with a 3D screensaver running, while compiling Openoffice and taking out the trash.

The expectation for your Windows box might be a matter of hours of uptime and one might consider it "fixed", but the expectation you should have for Linux is much more. If you try something new, and the immediate results are good, be sure you test hard for a few days before you post "I fixed it!"

Personally, I'm not convinced that the suggested fix is good until I read that many people have tried the fix and received good results, or that the testing time period is long enough - i.e. 3-150 days.

Besides, I think it a little irresponsible to post "it's fixed" or "I fixed it" without properly testing your suggested fix on your own first. Please don't think I'm being an a##hole, I just want a real fix for this problem.

BTW, I have logged 50+ hours of uptime on my machine without running the 'nvidia' driver, I would be extremely lucky to get 1 hour of uptime with the 'nvidia' driver. I'm still waiting for "The Fix."

----------

## blixel

 *riverty wrote:*   

> or that the testing time period is long enough - i.e. 3-150 days.

 

Yeah I'm with riverty on this point.  I've had something in the 48-72 hour range of uptime with the various drivers but it still locks up at some point.  My FreeBSD box has currently been running for the better part of a month.  And the only reason I rebooted it last time was due to a hurricane.   :Smile:   But I have more or less ran that box for the last 200+ days without a crash.  The only reason I have rebooted it was due to power outages.  I do have a UPS, but those are only good for 2 or 3 hours.  But let me be clear on one point here - the FreeBSD box is a server only.  No graphics.  I would imagine that my Linux box would run for an eternity if it weren't for this graphic lock up problem.

I use to think the lock up was some strange anomaly with my system - but if you follow the various forums, it's obviously a real problem.  Right now I'm coming up on 48 hours of up time and I'm using the "nvidia" driver from nvidia.com - but I'm only running on my AGP GeForceFX 5700 Ultra.  I'm starting to wonder if the GeForceFX 5200 is the problem?  It seems to me that I have still experineced x-freezes with the 5700, in fact my own blog says as much, but it seems to be more of a problem with the 5200.  Still too early to draw conclusions.  I'd be interested in hearing from more people as to what NVidia cards they have that are locking up their system.  We've gotten 3 responses so far all running the 5200.

----------

## riverty

Blixel,

I can confirm to you that the problem is not FX 5200 series GPU's. Like you, I keep up on quite a few forums about this problem and my sense is that it's something new in OpenGL and/or kernel and/or X (not KDE/Gnome). A memory leak, PCI routing, I dunno. This is programmer stuff that which I am not versed in. Whatever it is, the kernel seems to be unaware that the display sub-system is locked in a goofy, mouse-only state. I mean, mp3's still play, mouse still moves but keyboard 'num-lock' light is stuck. I don't have a second machine but I read people are able to SSH in and safely shutdown their boxes.

I have read about the very same problem from people with mobo's and chipsets from ASUS, Intel, VIA, MSI, and more. Also, differing video cards and GPU's all from the NVidia line of course.

Anyway, still waiting for "The Fix!"

----------

## riverty

BTW everyone. As of right now, this thread has been viewed 2272 times! I'm thinking this just might mean that a lot of people are searching for answers to this problem.

Just a thought...

----------

## blixel

 *riverty wrote:*   

> BTW everyone. As of right now, this thread has been viewed 2272 times! I'm thinking this just might mean that a lot of people are searching for answers to this problem.
> 
> Just a thought...

 

Here's another link to take a look at.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=237282&highlight=nvidia+lock

I started to compile a list of the various threads that were discussing this problem.

----------

## KeithReuters

System now has been up for over a day without a crash, I activated the composite extension, all acceleration options, and I'm using settrans and xcompmgr for shadows and transparent windows.  Without a glitch.  I however had to downclock my memory from 405 mhz to 390 mhz with nvclock.  Will let you guys know -- but remember that before using the drivers from nvidia.com, my system would not stay up for more than 5 minutes!!

Also, what version gcc do you use?

- P

----------

## riverty

I'm using GCC 3.3.4 (r1).

----------

## KeithReuters

3.3.3-r6 here.  Do you think there might be a link?

Still up.  It's been 48 hours.  I compiled ximian evolution and open office, and a whole bunch of stuff all night and all day, with an opengl screensaver running at the same time.

- P

----------

## mb10

I've not been experiencing the same problems as what you guys have been -- but that isn't to say that I haven't seen a lock up.  I have within the last week... but I've been recompiling my kernel so much that i haven't had much uptime to talk about (maybe 2 or 3 days).

Anyways, I found this page:

http://atlas.et.tudelft.nl/verwei90/nforce2/intro.html

http://atlas.et.tudelft.nl/verwei90/nforce2/solution.html

through google.

It seems to address your problems.

Hope it helps.

Now, if someone would like to help me from getting irregular segfaults during compilation, i'd appreciate it  :Smile: 

--mb[/url]

----------

## KeithReuters

Thanks but that addresses a totally different problem, which is the unstability of systems based on nforce2 chipsets.

- P

----------

## KeithReuters

First crash after 4 days up.  Had to SSH from my laptop to reboot as the magic keys didn't even work.

- P

----------

## riverty

2 comments:

First, what is up with the amount of time in between crashes? I have logged 18+ hours and then locked. Mostly though, it's just a matter of minutes. I do not understand what would happen at kernel / video level "whenever it wants to?" We "should" be able to reproduce the lock-ups on demand but it's not the case here.

Second, I have also compiled my kernel with MagicKeys. Hopefully, I will be able to get this machine to lock and give me some output as to why. Will see...

----------

## bluesea

Another data point:

```

# uname -a

Linux ouzo 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 #2 Sat Oct 23 22:34:10 PDT 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1500MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

# lspci

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV 36 [GeForce 5700] (rev a1)

```

Motherboard: Jetway (440i?)

```

x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1-r1

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2 

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111

```

Symptom: As soon as any gl graphics start up (glxgears, screensaver), the display locks up, but the machine is still running.  Browsers, MythTV do not cause a problem.  By disabling the screensaver, and avoiding games and such, I've managed to keep the machine running.

My only thought was perhaps there's an AGP incompatility, the 5700 is AGPv3.0, and I think that the mobo is AGPv2.0.  Until reading these multiple threads about nvidia, I thought my problem was simply the AGP incompatibility.  Now, maybe it's that, and/or something else that's going on.

I hope it's sorted out soon - I want more alrenatives to try before having to buy a new mobo to get AGP3.0...    :Sad: 

----------

## KeithReuters

I guess we're lucky still, I added a Radeon to my setup for my second LCD, and it's a nightmare.  Machine locks up all the time.

- P

----------

## Metraxis

No solution yet from me, though I would like to adjust my earlier statement.  The 3d application does not have to be running full screen when it closes to cause the panic.  On a related note, when rebooting after a panic, where do you loo for any logging that might have occured?

----------

## Clapper

So, what video card can I buy that is rock solid stable?

Not much use in running linux with this many crashes- XP is much more stable for me, sad to say.  The only thing preventing me from "going back" is my pride...

----------

## bluesea

That's the same question I asked in these forums a month or two ago... and everyone said to go with nVidia   :Smile:   ...

My old Matrox G400 (32MB) was rock solid stable.  But I wanted to upgrade to more memory and TV-out (and an excuse to buy something new  :Smile: ).  Had I known then what I know now, I would have skipped the whole process and spent $50 on a video cable with VGA-in, VGA-out, and TV-out.   Since, with the 5700, I haven't gotten tv-out to work, and I can't use gl-graphics, I would have been ahead in $$ and functionality.

----------

## suso

Some much needed comic relief...

[parody]

Hey guys, I think I figured it ALL out.  Apparently Nvidia (and supposively supported by Microsoft)

put some extra code into their drivers a while back around the 4496 series and

wasn't triggered until now.  I was able to hack into nvidia's server last night

and grab the source code for the nvidia drivers, check out this part in one of

the include files:

```

#define GF6800     0

#define GF6200     1

#define GF5800     0

#define GF5200     1

#define GF4000     0

#define GF4        1

#define GF2        0

#define SOYO_MB    1

#define ASUS_MB    0

#define ABIT_MB    1

#define TYAN_MB    0

#define GBYTE_MB   1

#define REDHAT_OS    0

#define SUSE_OS      1

#define SLACKWARE_OS 0

#define GENTOO_OS    1

#define KERNEL_26    1

#define KERNEL_24    0

#define KERNEL_22   -1

#define GENTOOFORUM  1

#define IS_MONDAY    0

#define IS_TUESDAY   1

#define IS_WEDNESDAY 0

#define IS_THURSDAY  1

#define IS_FRIDAY    0

#define IS_SATURDAY  1

#define IS_SUNDAY    0

```

  Then in the code it does modulo addition on all the features that you have

  and if the output is 1 then it will crash, if its 0 then it won't.

```

if (date > "2004-08-31") {

    if (mod(SYS_TOTAL,2) != 0) {

        extern void stop()

    }

}

```

Can you believe this!

So I have a patched and compiled version of the binary

available here: http://suso.suso.org/programs/patches/nvidia.patch.

That's the last time I buy an damn Nvidia card.

[/parody][/url]

----------

## KeithReuters

haha.  Mine finally started crashing again every two days.  Also, sometimes the display will get corrupted and will get a bunch of horizontal white lines that make text unreadable.  I have a dual setup with an ATI, and when I move an unreadable window to the second display (the ATI one) then it becomes readable.

this is soooooo frustrating.

- Pascal.

----------

## FNX

Hi guys,

I'm experiencing the same with my FX 5200 AGP 128 Mb, and am used getting frustrated, lost a lot of drawing work and time of course because of this card, driver, cpu ... whatever causes this frozen Xbubble. 

I haven't met any error messages throughout this thread, or missed, and sending one. 

This is what i got in the ssytem messages after a X lock, wish it helps searching for the medicine: 

NVRM: Xid: 6, PE0000 1ffc ffffffff 0000fce0 ffffffff ffffffff

Can overheat of the card be the cause?

I have newly updated (10 min ago) all over the system and waiting for a crash...

----------

## riverty

I would doubt that heat is the problem here but there is a possibility. My "problem card" runs fine, gaming for hours in Windows with no heat problems. I broke down and replaced my card with a GeForce FX 5700LE (AGP) and everything seems fine now. Same driver, same system build, all good. I still do not have an answer to this problem, sorry.

----------

## suso

You know, I kinda wondered about the heat problem too.  Mainly because I noticed that the fan on the card wasn't even running while I was playing a 3d game.  But there is nowhere to plug the fan in.  Anyways, probably not, but still.

----------

## llsardonicll

On the wife's machine, when using the nvidia module, X would freeze anywhere from 1-5 minutes. Didn't matter what wm was running, and glx apps would run great if I coudl get them running before it crashed, but it would always crash within 5 minutes. I had tried everything, and nothing.  

Finally, I did an emerge unmerge sysvinit && ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge baselayout ... reboot and now it's 7 days later and she's been folding non-stop, compiling and running a glx screensaver and hasn't had a single hiccup.

----------

## suso

Well, I just tried the above, then rebooted and within minutes it froze.    Did you recompile anything else after doing this?  What do you mean by "folding"?

----------

## llsardonicll

oh folding@home, distributed computing.... i didn't recompile anything...just did the above... her computer runs the latest gentoo-dev-sources, stock genkernel config, latest stable xorg with the stock config created with the xorg-config with the only diffrences is the nvidia driver instead of nv, dri commented out, and option "NvAgp" "0" in the nvidia device section.... i had to change the permissions on the devices it created, but X was stable and not freezing at that point

----------

## RobDin

Hi,

I have the same problems ( this is the second time since I begun using Gentoo ). I'm running on:

Intell Pentium IV 3200 MHz FSB 800

1024 MB DDR 400

Geforce FX 5600

The first time I had this problem, about half a year ago, I eventually fixed it  by finding the right combination of settings in the Xorg.conf file(#option NvAGP 1) and the right Nvidia driver version. But I have recently(2 days ago) upgraded to a new driver version(from 6111 to 6111-r3) and ever since that upgrade I trying to get the whole combination to work again.

I think that it's a stupid fault/mistake(or on purpose  :Wink: ) of a lazy nvidia driver 4linux programmer. I have 2 reasons  for that, one is that in the period that everything was working fine, I could do anything with that system, as long as I didn't change anything that has to do with nvidia driver. And the second is that allmost 80% to 90% of the people are using Nvidia cards. Although I have seen posts that ATI users have similar problems( but most of those problems do not have certain details that the Nvidia group do have(like: X crashes, only mouse in X, background processes still work(ssh, ftp and stuff like that) ) ). I believe that in the case of the Nvidia drivers it is a mistake too difficult to be found by anyone( that does not have access to the nvidia source code, and is willing to spend the next couple of weeks trying to read the code ).

The first time I had this problem I allready thought that there was no real solid solution, unless Nvidia had found a "serious bug" that was found to have been there since version 4xxx/5xxx (I will not be surprised if Nvidia sends out such a message in the near future). For now I'm going on a quest to search for a sollution to start my system again, without it crashing.

Good luck for those on this Forum that have allready been searching too long

----------

## virtual

 :Very Happy:  Hi,

I just have to reply with my experience, I had a Nvidia 5600 FX card and started to play Doom3 and sometimes the screen would go black for a second or for a couple of seconds and then I would continue playing and the error would pop up at random intervals.

I reconfigured the kernel, used nitro sources and played around with xorg.conf and fast writes on and off, I also tried the new 6629 driver. After all this the problem decreased or grew larger but it never went away completly.

Then I swapped my 5600 FX card with a Nvidia Geforce 4200 MMX FX card (sorry if the name is not totaly right) and now the problems realy started X would freeze, the problem with Doom3 escalated, I went through the sam ritual with kernels and xorg.conf but now the problem was worse when I changed from 6111 to the 6629 driver I realy had problems.

Enter the solution from a non working (wierd) system:

1) Take out the Nvidia card

2) Replaced card with a new Nvidia 5700LE

ZAP everything works no freezing, no black screens, kernels that work ( i have working )

nitro3, nitro4, gentoo-2.6.9-r4.

Fast-writes work, xorg.conf OK, to make a long and boring story short

Not pickky on what kernel is used

Not pickky on xorg.conf (it was always right)

Not pickky on fast-writes (works on and off)

Not picky on driver 6111 or 6629, both work 6629 is faster though

Now I did not notice any hardware error on my video cards but I belive when they were put under preassure a harware error reviled itself in strange ways.

----------

## RobDin

I finally made it work for me.

All I had to do to not let the nvidia driver crash at X startup was edit xorg.conf and set/change the NvAGP option to 2.

I also have no AGP support in the kernel.

Maybe this will work for some users

----------

